# What is on your P's menu right now? v. 12321321



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Right now im feeding my compressus fresh jumbo shrimp. He loves it. Although he doesn't consistently eat the same amount. A few nights ago he ate everything but the tail and last night he only took a chunck out of it.

What about your P's?


----------



## piranahjones (Mar 17, 2005)

catfish nuggets,shrimp,beef heart,smelts....they love it all


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

funny you ask. is there a full moon or something? my shoal ate four times today. they NEVER eat like that. today they were really searching the tank for food even after i fed them. i kept feeding them and they just kept going and going and going. they are so fat at this point they're not getting any more for today. they have to gulp air after eating like that to right their buoyancy or they lay on the bottom like lead balloons. they don't even look like fish right now. i love it. here's what they get consistently: shrimp, talapia, catfish. less often: lamb, salmon, roughie, beef heart, lean beef, chicken. really infrequently: the occasional feeder or pinkie. i really need to get some smelt.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Ive been feeding my P shrimp pretty consistently, i think im going to stop and shop tomorrow to see what other white fish fillets they have.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

smelt, shrimp, octopus, and squid.


----------



## One800Jonny (Oct 13, 2004)

Feeders and Frozen silversides. Tried ghost shrimp, cept those things are way too smart and know how to hide in the tank, also found a ghost shrimp that managed to crawl out of the tank and was dried out and dead about 3 feet away, kinda gross so i stopped with those.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Frozen bloodworms and frozen prawns. The prawns are full in the shell frozen in a sheet. I thaw them out and dump them in, and the ps are in heaven. Is proving a bit messy and smelly though.

-Mike


----------



## Deus ex machina (Mar 19, 2005)

Mine are taking mealworms nonstop.
I had a problem with them finding something they would take, and I found it.
They are getting more along the point where when something hits the water they are after it!

Im gunna try nightcrawlers soon.

i have on occasion got them to take beefheart, flakes, and krill.

They are about 2 1/2 inches; Red bellies by the way.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Mines eat a variety of foods. Catfish, smelt, shrimp, pollack, squid and the occasional chicken, beef and mealworms.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

monday's- shell on shrimp
tuesday- white fish (whatever is cheap at store)
wed-squid
thur-white fish 
fri-shell on shrimp
sat-squid
sun - beef heart

i try to mix up their diet as much as possible and i have found that their color's tend to be very bright after they eat the shrimp and on mondays their color is almost white after eating the beef heart. it may not have anything to do with this but it is just something that i have noticed


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

well this is on the menu for my Redz


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

^ oops i forgot to add....

i also feed them raw shrimp , catfish/tilapia filets and the occasional goldfish as a treat (for myself :laugh: )


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

Every other day: Tilapia or Catifish fillet, Raw Shrimp ( Removed Shells or else they end up in my powerhead )

When available I pick up earthworms

as treats they get beefheart or treated feeders from a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I feed my Serras once a week, mostly catfish and shrimp marinated in vitamins. Caribe the same twice a week.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Deus ex machina said:


> Mine are taking mealworms nonstop.
> I had a problem with them finding something they would take, and I found it.
> They are getting more along the point where when something hits the water they are after it!
> 
> ...


I had the same problem with my Brantii. When I started feeding him mealworms he went nuts. Now I feed him mealworms and earthworms. He won't eat feeders, he'll just bite em in half and spit them out.


----------



## The_Spoot (Nov 15, 2004)

I feed them hikari gold, krill, live feeders, and the occasional mouse.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

right now the menu is basa fillets, medium shell on raw shrimp, the odd guppy (quarantined for a loong time), and the odd feeder goldfish (quarantined even longer:laugh

i have a few of the bigger feeders and a couple of smaller ones in a community tank. they eat what my other fish eat, so they eat bloodworms and other good things. so when it comes time for them to bite the dust, they're packed with some nutrients

the shrimp really brings out the colour in my RBP


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

I feed my pygo's and brandti mostly bluegills but also alot of perch, crappie, creek chubs, bullheads, catfish, pretty much whatever's biting when I go fishing. During the 4 month deerhunting season they get a lot of venison. I'll give them chicken once in a while, an occasional rabbit or whatever other vermin I feel like skinning. I have a oppossum in my that I have seen in my backyard a couple of times. I'm just waiting for him to give me a good shot :nod: 
90% of there diet consists of whole fish like bluegills. I think when you just feed fillets without the head, guts and scales the fish are missing out on a lot of vital nutrients that they are not getting in the wild. I think the scales, fins, eyeballs, and especially the guts provide nutrients that your p's need. Thats what they eat in the wild right? Serras pretty much live off of scales and fins so there must be some pretty solid nutrition there. I think the most nutritional part with feeding whole fish are the guts. I feed my p's fish that come straight from, rivers lakes and streams so they are comming in with full bellys from eating bugs, crawfish, and plant matter and a lot of this stuff is still undigested. I actually fed my p's a bass once and they picked a whole through his stomach and pulled out a crawfish that was in one peice and in perfect shape yet.

I've grown some pretty big p's in a short period of time and I think it has a lot to do with the diet. I've raised all my p's for the last 18 yrs on whole fish. I would just keep everything I catch within my limit every time I go fishing and I throw whatever is too small for me to eat into the freezer in meal-size baggies for my p's to eat at a later date. Actually there is no way I could afford to keep all these p's if I had to buy food for them. Right now they eat 4 , 5"-6" bluegills evey other day. Sometimes more and thats just in the big tank. The 7 fish in the 75g will take out about a gill a night if not every other. About once a week I'll through some venison in there or some chicken. I gave them a skinned out rabbit right after I put them in the tank. They did an o.k. job but they were still pretty fresh to the tank. I'm eager to try it again now that they are exploding and swarming on the food. When I fed them the rabbit they concentrated most of there attention on the body cavity. Apparently I didn't clean out the cavity good enough because they found some terds and they loved them. They were gobbling them up like oscar pellets. It was interesting. I'm thinking about maybe leaving the gut's in next time seeing they seemed like that's what they wanted. It'll be a mess but the cleaning is simple enough that it would be worth it. Anyways...............................................that's what I feed my fish :laugh:


----------



## cdavis179 (Feb 23, 2005)

Right now my little ones are on a diet of Omega One Shrimp pellets, raw swrimp, a little raw roughy, and some live ghost shrimp.


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

raw shrimp, tilapia, cod, cichlid pelets, and algae wafers.


----------



## Northstar (Jun 19, 2003)

Their favorite food is raw shrimp. I feed them a variety of shrimp, salmon, halibut, scallops, flakes of crab, pellets.


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Same as everyone....shrimp, tilapia, catfish filet, occasional bluegill...


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Shrimp, chicken, sardines and ocationally red meat.


----------



## Steelers (Dec 29, 2003)

I tried feeding my Rhom Cichlid pellets, but he won't eat them unlike my reds I had. I've had him for about a month or two, and he seems to only eat shrimp. I buy a bag, keep them frozen, and drop a couple in every other day.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

nothing...

well he's picked off a few of the tiny tetras but apart from that and some white coley cubes I made, he rarely eats at all


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My Reds get shrimp, mussels, fish fillet, Hikari Cichlid Gold Pellets, algae disks and occasionally a few pieces of chicken breast.
My Manny is fed shrimp and tetra's - that's all he accepts...

*_Moved to Feeding and Nutrition_*


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I feed my pygos shrimp, perch, tilapia, halibut, catfish, Hikari pellets, and occassionally some chicken or beef (once every 2 months).


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Shrimp, only thing I have left in my fridge. And maybe some algae disks.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

wow, and last night he loved the fish sticks (or crab sticks as they cant be named now due to EU naming laws)


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

shrimp


----------



## rmordo (Jan 4, 2005)

Smelt, Krill, Shrimp, and occasionally bloodworms. They love the smelt though.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Where are yall getting smelt? I try all the time to buy it at King Soopers or other super markets but they are always out and say they will order some, but never do.
My p loves smelt, goobles it up


----------



## freebird21 (Dec 3, 2004)

does anyone feed veggies... or just all meat.. is that a balanced diet of all meat????newbie ???


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I feed my Reds algae and spirulina pellets - so I manage to at least add some plant matter to their diet.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

A well known member of this board and I have devised a plan for my Rhom for maximum size, health and color. If it works well, I'll fill you all in.

I don't wanna say anything yet, because some of the higher ups may not agree with us, but we think it's gonna benefit big time.


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Krill, jumbo shrimp, Talipia, freeze dried shrimp
I want some smelt but I can't find it around here. Im going to start trying some veggies


----------

